# Meridian Zero - FFO Symphony X, Helloween, Queensrÿche...



## Zhysick (Oct 12, 2020)

Meridian Zero is a band from Tenerife, Canary Islands, Spain. I just have become part of the band as the second guitarrist, but the band started quite a few years before...

The band's first album is from 2007, called 'Doors of Creation', and produced by no other but Andy Deris himself (yes, the singer of Helloween). They even toured with Helloween all over Spain and the band won as best Metal Band, best Metal Singer and best Metal Guitarrist (not me!) in Bilborock in 2008.

After all this success life got in the middle and the band stopped playing but in 2017 they reunited to play a special show for the 10th anniversary of their record and what started just as a reunion to play the old record quickly became 'A New Beginning' with more motivation and ispiration than ever and they started writting a new album. COVID-19 got in the middle but they didn't want to wait until all this was over so, with very little help and even less resources they recorded the album, self-produced this time and this month, October, is going to be released.

Let me link you the first record of the band, Doors of Creation:



Also, the pic of the cover for the new album:







And, if these was not enough, we are releasing our first single from the new record in 7 days!!

For the new album there is a bit more Dream Theater and even Periphery than the previous record so keep an eye here as I will come back and link the full single when released, for now, you can listen to the teaser...



Hope you like it and if so please, subscribe to Youtube and follow us on Instagram and Facebook

Meridian Zero Youtube Channel
Meridian Zero Facebook
Meridian Zero Instagram
Zhysick's Instagram (Meridian Zero's 2nd Guitar)  <- That's my personal Instagram


----------



## chopeth (Oct 16, 2020)

Dude!! so happy for you, didn't have the time to listen to it but I guess it's awesome, are u happy? how did you make it to get into this band? Big hug from Godoland


----------



## Zhysick (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm very happy, for sure. I have been a fan of the band for years going to each concert it was possible so being now in the band is awesome. Of course when I saw in the band's Facebook that their rhythm guitarist left the band I sent a message to fill the position and a few months later I was in.

Very excited to be part of the band and more than never waiting for this plague to finish so I can play live with them.

In two days the single will be out and I will link it here.

I think this new song is really awesome with a nice catchy chorus and a tight and aggressive verse... Remember to come back on Monday night! 

Cheers!!


----------



## Zhysick (Oct 18, 2020)

24 hours for the release of the new single 'Koma'!!!!


----------



## Zhysick (Oct 19, 2020)

It's out!!!

Hope you liked it and, if so, please 'Like' and 'Subscribe'!

Thanks!


----------



## Zhysick (Oct 29, 2020)

The FULL EP it's been released today!

Digital streaming services available:
- Apple Music (wouldn't hurt me if you buy a copy... )
- YouTube Music (here is the playlist for normal YouTube users like me)
- Spotify (I have already made a Playlist for you)

You didn't see it coming but it came...



If you want a physical copy of the EP send me a PM and we will make it happen. We only have the Digipack Deluxe edition but it's soooo coooooool...

Remember to like and subscribe to the YouTube channel and if you want to be updated follow us on Facebook and Instagram (you have all the links in my signature below)

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

